# hello newbie here from Canada



## riotgirl007 (Sep 3, 2003)

I am off from work due to a broken leg, ugh, so I thought I would sign up here as I belong to some other forums. I am a social worker in Canada with 2 indoor female cats


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forum riotgirl!!!

what are your cats names? What breed are they? do you have pictures? I'm very sorry you broke your leg. hope it heals fast!!!


----------



## riotgirl007 (Sep 3, 2003)

*thanks*

thanks for the welcome  My cats are Nadja and Mia, Nadja is a mixed breed grey tabby while Mia is an Oriential Shorthair (jsut rescued from the pound in Feb). I will work on photos Nadja is about 8 and I have ahd her since she was a kitten, As For Mia she is estimate to be around 7


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! I can't wait to see pictures, either.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum from one Canadian to another!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, riotgirl. Welcome to the Cat Forum.  I'm so sorry about your leg. I hope we can make the time pleasant for you while you're home. Tell us all about your cats and you.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to cat forum! I'm glad I've never broken anything :shock: Hope you have a fast healing!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Ouch, broken leg eh? How'd it happen? I am from Canada too - Banff, Alberta. I go to grad school in Tennessee though and boy do I miss the cool Canadian autumn...

Post those pictures and welcome!
~tanyuh


----------



## riotgirl007 (Sep 3, 2003)

I am in calgary, right next to banff  What are you taking in grad school? As for my injury I slipped on the stairs and fell and hit the cement floor below. ouch


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, riotgirl007! Sorry about your poor leg - hope it gets better soon!


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Welcome! I'm from Canada too....Ontario though. My cousin lives in Calgary and says it's beautiful! Sorry to hear about your leg! That must have hurt so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see pictures of your kitties!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Welcome riotgirl! I didn't realize anyone here was so close. I'm from Edmonton.


----------

